# My First Accutron (l)



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I finally did it. I went for the Accutron.

I was having some doubts as I am, or were not, a big fan of having a battery in my watch, but being pretty new into this (barely 5 months since I got the bug), I had no idea such a thing as turning fork tech existed.

I saw an auction for this watch and started reading a bit about the tech and fell in love right away.

With a little word of encouragement from the Hawk, I bought the watch and am loving it ever since.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Cool,

well done mate. Watch out though, there's more varieties than Hienz and you can still pick up 218's very reasonably. I got to about 15 in less than a year.

The technology is fascinating isn't it, yet at the same time so beautifully simple. Such elegance.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:



foztex said:


> Watch out though, there's more varieties than Hienz


...which makes them so great...there's one for all tastes.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


started going to sleep with this strange high pitch whine in room


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Love my hummer!


----------

